# Introducing myself



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi. 
I have some pet turtles and whenever I have questions related to them the first place I look is the turtleforum. Now I am getting a kitty, so I sought out the cat equivalent. I will take him home mid-July. By that time I want to learn all the good habits I want to teach him. 
I want to research the best food and the best kitty litter and cat box, the best toys, etc. I have heard that if I teach him early on as a kitten, his breed of kitty will fetch and swim in water and walk on a leash. So if anyone has any info on how to train a kitty to not mind these things I am all ears. I plan on keeping him as an indoor kitty, so it would be nice if I could take him out into the yard to hang out in the sun for a little bit every once in awhile. 
Anyways, glad I found the group. Any advice or tips are appreciated. 
Ginger


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! There is a wealth of information here on all aspects of cat ownership and members that are so brilliant, I have no doubt that they will look forward to answering any questions you might have  

What breed is the kitty that you will be getting?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I sre hope your questions are answered. I wouldl ike to see pictures of the turtles though.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome! It's good to see someone doing research in advance and I'm sure you'll get lots of help here.


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

What kind of cat are you getting? I've seen a fetching cat once (she was an unknown mix, though)...pretty funny...she'd do it endlessly!


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

I am getting a toyger. The litter is due to be born mid April (On my birthday! ) And I put a reservation down for an orange striped male. I get to take him home when he is 12 weeks (mid july). Ive had a fixation with tigers since I was a kid. I wanted to be a vet and work in the zoo with the tigers. So my husband agreed I could have a kitty and I was doing research on different personalities of breeds and I came across toygers. Fell in love. 

As for the turtles, they are a little over 5 years old. The bigger one is a male red eared slider, his name is Tyler. The smaller one is a female western painted, her name is Toby. Ill try to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What's a toyger? I've never heard of this breed. Do you have any pictures/links to it?

Oh! Where are my manners? Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

a toyger is a designer breed introduced in 1980. They are still in development. It is basically a domestic cat bred to resemble a toy tiger and have a laid-back, easy to train and super friendly temperment. Here is a website with more info on them:

www.[B]toygers[/B].org/


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures...I like turtles!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome, gingersnaps! Is that going to be your new Toyger's name?

Beautiful breed of cats, thanks for the link.


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. No, I dont know what his name will be. I figure I would like to meet him and see what he is like before I designate a name for him.
My name is Ginger and gingersnaps is what my mom calls me as a term of endearment. Im in my 30s now but the term stuck with me.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Ginger is a cute name..


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Never heard of a toyger will have to look them up! I have a bengal -- welcome to the forum.


----------



## gingersnaps (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Jan and thank you. From what I have read, bengals were bred using a wild asian snow leopard with a domestic cat. Toygers were bred using a bengal with a domestic tabby cat. So really a toyger looks a lot like a bengal in body frame and the feel and texture of the fur but they have stripes instead of spots or marble. The breed is still in development I guess.


----------

